# safty systems



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

:18: how can i brotect my engine 
ماهي وسائل السلامة التي احتاجها لحماية المحرك :81:
كل يدلو بدلوه


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2009)

commander 15 قال:


> :18: How can i brotect my engine
> ماهي وسائل السلامة التي احتاجها لحماية المحرك :81:
> كل يدلو بدلوه



اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكلك مشاركاتك حلوة ..... السؤال هو : أنت عايز تحمي المحرك بتاعك من أيه ؟

نقص المياه؟ ...... عندك مبين للحرارة في التابلوه

زيت؟ ....... عندك لمبة بيان في التابلوه

عايز تحميه من أيه ؟ ...... مش فاهم؟

أرجو أنك توضح علشان نعرف نساعد

تحياااااتي


----------



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

شريف ميهوب قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكلك مشاركاتك حلوة ..... السؤال هو : أنت عايز تحمي المحرك بتاعك من أيه ؟
> 
> ...


انت احلى يا استاذ 
فعلا انا عايز احميه من كل الا انت قلت و لو في حاجه زياده يبقى احسن
بس خلي بالك يا استاد شريف انا انسان مخليش بالي للمبات انا عيزو يحمي نفسه


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (3 مارس 2009)

فعلا سؤال جميل ومهم 

بعض انواع المحركات تحتوي حساس لمستوى الزيت فعد نقصان الزيت دون المستوى المطلوب فأن هذا الحساس

يقطع دائرة منظومة الاشعال فيتوقف عن العمل ولايمكن تشغيله مره اخرى الا بأعادة ملئه بالزيت.

اما في منظومات السيطره على عمل المحركات الحديثه فهناك حساسات كثيره تقوم بحماية المحرك 

كحساس درجة الحراره

حساس الصفع

حساس سرعة التشغيل على البارد

اي استفسارات اخرى انا حاضر وشكرا


----------



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

ضياء العراقي غ قال:


> فعلا سؤال جميل ومهم
> 
> بعض انواع المحركات تحتوي حساس لمستوى الزيت فعد نقصان الزيت دون المستوى المطلوب فأن هذا الحساس
> 
> ...


 
سعدت بمشاركتك يا دكتور 
بس لو تشرح لي ( حساس الصفع ) 
ولا نستغني عن آرائكم وكما يبدو لكم من الخبرة التي لانستغني عنها


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2009)

*معاملات الامان*

 بالنسبة لمعامل الامان في السيارات فإن كل شركة من شركات السيارات تتفنن في وضع سياراتها في 

المقدمة وذلك عن طريق وضع طرق ووسائل لحماية الشخص والموتور وبالنسبة للشخص فالجميع 

يعرفها وأما بالنسبة للموتور فإن معظم السيارات الحديثة بها حساسات للماء والزيت وسرعة الموتور

وفي بعض السيارات يعمل الحساس أتوماتيكياً ويعطل السيارة عن العمل وحدث معي شخصياً في سيارة 

مرسيدس أرتفعت درجة حرارتها نتيجة لنقص في منسوب المياه لم نلاحظه فتوقفت السيارة عن العمل

أما بالنسبة للمعدات الثقيلة ذات الصوت الرهيب الذي لاينفع معه بيان فيمكن وضع جهاز إنذار متصل 

مع عوامة علي سطح ماء الرادياتيير مثلا وعند نقص منسوب الماء لاتلومن إلا نفسك ..... لان 

الصوت رهييييييييب ولاتشغل بالك بمعاملات السلامة لانها متوافرة في جميع المحركات

أرجوا الافادة للجميع

تحيااااتي


----------



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

شريف ميهوب قال:


> بالنسبة لمعامل الامان في السيارات فإن كل شركة من شركات السيارات تتفنن في وضع سياراتها في
> 
> المقدمة وذلك عن طريق وضع طرق ووسائل لحماية الشخص والموتور وبالنسبة للشخص فالجميع
> 
> ...


هذا ما نبحث عنه يا استاذي 
مشاركة اصابت الهدف 
بعض المحركات تكون قيمتها كبيرة جدا فلن تترك لمشغل قد يغفل عنها او يسهو او يهمل في صيانتها
وبعض المحركات توضع في اماكن يصعب متابعتها بصورة مستمرة 
فالشركة المصنعة تقوم بوضع وسائل حماية تجعل المحرك يحمي نفسه 
تحياتي
وننتظر مزيد من المشاركات


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

السؤال جميل والردود افضل فلنتفاعل جميعا 
اولا ظاهرة الصفع (الطرق )هل تحدث فى محركات اديزل ام البنزين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجواب طبعا البنزين لماذاااااااااااااااااااااااا
الجواب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

محرك السيارة قبل ما يشعل مزيج "الهواء+البنزين" بواسطة شمعة الأحتراق (البواجي) فأن هذا المزيج بيكون مضغوط .

لكن ، تعرف أن البنزين ممكن يشتعل لوحده إذا تم ضغطه؟؟؟

وإذا لم يتم البحث عن حل فأن أقصى قوة للمحركات يمكن لا تتجاوز 100 حصان "تخيل محرك الفايبر قوته بس 100 حصان والكورولا 15 بس!!!!".

أنت تذكر في الكيمياء هذي المركبات؟؟

ميثان
بروبان
بيوتان 
بنتان
هكسان 
هبتان
أوكتان

عند أستخراج البترول وتصفيته ، فأنك تحصل على مركبات هيدروكربونية "يعني مركبات مكونة من هيدروجين وكربون" بأطوال مختلفة.


فلذلك وجد أنه كلما زاد نسبة الأوكتان في البنزين كلما أستطعنا ضغطه أكثر بدون أن يشتعل.

والعكس يحصل مع الهبتان.


فلذلك عندما تسمع أن رقم الأوكتان لهذا البنزين هو 89 ، فهذا معناه أن نسبة الأوكتان هي 89% ونسبة الهبتان هي 11% ...... وهكذا.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

كان كذا كان تسمع صوت صرقعه في المحرك .. اللي هي " ظاهرة الصفع " طول مالمحرك شغال .. 

والسبب طبعاً انه الوقود يشتعل قبل وصول المكبس الى أعلى نقطة .. 

يعني المكبس طالع .. وانفجار الوقود يدفع المكبس الى أسفل .. فتحدث " ظاهرة الصفع " أو الصرقعه .

أنا أتوقع انه فوق الـ 95 بالراحة 

بس من المهم جداً انا نعرف كم رقم الأوكتان في البنزين


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

وقد سبق القول بأنه توجد من الجزء السفلى من الكباس حلقات لتنظيم الزيت ,الغرض منها كسح الزيت الزائد عن الحاجة وإعادته إلى حوض التزييت دون الإخلال بطبقة الزيت الرقيقة التي يستند إليها الكباس وحلقاته .وكذلك يجب المحافظة على هذه الظبقة من الزيت في جميع مواضع المحمل لمنع اي تشغيل جاف (على الناشف) او لصب(زرجنة)نتيجة التلامس المعدني المباشر الذي يحدث عند تلف طبقة الزيت وقد يحدث ذلك عند زيادة ضغط المحامل ونقص الزيت .

تخفيف الزيت بالوقود تماما بمرور الوقت ولذلك يجب تغيير زيت التزييت بعد فترات بعد كل حوالي 1500 كم عادة وفي حالة المحركات الجديدة يلزم تغيير الزيت بعد كل 500كم 
وقد يسهم التشغيل الزائد للصمام الخانق , أو الإستخدام الكثير لسرعة التباطؤ (اي وجود وقود زائد) في تخفيف الزيت كما يؤدي إلى تخفيفه كذلك تكثف أبخرة الماء المتكونة في الإسطوانات في حالة التسخيت غير الكافي للمحرك ....


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

وعلاوة على ذلك فقد يدخل الوقود الى علبة المرفق عن طريق مضخة الوقود . ويتسبب عن كل هذه العيوب بمرور الوقت تخفيف شديد للزيت ,وتعرف هذه الحالة بإسم ((إزمان )) زيت التزييت , وينكن ادراكها بالنظر عند ظهور الزيت باللون الأسود 
ولذلك لا يكفي عمليا مراجعة مستوى الزيت بإستمرار وإستكماله , ولكن يجب تغيير الزيت كلية بصفة دورية .
وينبغي تصريف الزيت المستهلك عندما يكون المحرك ساخنا . وقبل تفريغ الزيت الجديد يجب ادارة المحرك وبه زيت الغسيل والتنظيف لمدة خمس دقائق للتخلص من بقايا الزيت المستهلك .

وهناك نوع خاص من التزييت الجبري يعرف بإسم التزييت من الحوض الجاف . 
وفي هذه الحالة لا يستخدم حوض التزييت المعتاد لإستقبال كل الزيت , ولكن يكتفى بخزان جمع صغير تسحب منه مضخة زيت ثانوية قطرات الزيت المتجمعة لتعيدها إلى خزان الزيت المنفصل الموجود بالمحرك . وتسحب مضخة الزيت الرئيسية الزيت الجديد من هذا الخزان المنفصل لتدفعه تحت ضغط لجميع مواضع المحامل (الكراسي)
ويتسم هذا النوع من التزييت الجبري خاصة بقلة الإستهلاك في الزيت وبجودة تبريده نظرا لان التزييت لا يتعرض مباشرة لحرارة المحرك .

وفي حالة التزييت الجبري كذلك تستهلك محمل ( سبائك ) أذرع التوصيل والكباسات المحكمة وحلقاتها بعض الزيت الذي قد يصل إلى حوالي 0,1 - 0,3 لتر لكل 100 كم . ويدل الإستهلاك الزائد في الزيت على أن الإسطوانات أصبحت مستدقة ( مسلوبة ) أو اصبحت إستدارتها غير منتظمة , كما يدل على تآكل حلقات الكباسات المتآكلة إلى زيادة إستهلاك الزيت نتيجة للخلوص الموجود بمجاريها في الكباسات .
فعندما يتحرك الكباس إلى الأسفل تعمل حلقات الكباس على تهريب الزيت من الطبقة الرقيقة وتجمعه في الحيز الحر الموجود تحتها , والمحصور بينها وبين مجاري الكباس . وعندما يتحرك الكباس إلى أعلى يدفع هذا الزيت فوق حلقات الكباس فيل إلى حيز الإحتراق ويحترق فيه .

وتعمل حلقات الكباس النتآكلة بمثابة مضخة الزيت فتزيد من إستهلاك الوقود بدرجة كبيرة .

وللتغلب على هذا العيب يمكن إستخدام حلقات أكبر سمكاً إلا أنها تتطلب تكبير عرض المجاري . وهذا الإجراء لا تأثير له في معظم الحالات لأن الحلقات الجديدة لا تتزاوج مع جدران الأسطوانات التي تخرج عن إستدارتها . 
وهناك نوع جديد من حلقات الكباس لاقى تركيبه نجاحا كبيراً , حتى في حالات التآكل الشديد في الأسطح الفعالة من الإسطوانات , وهو يعرف بإسم الحلقات الإتساعية . وهي تعمل كـ حلقات إنضغاط أو حلقات كسح الزيت , وتحسن من أداء المحرك حتى انه يصل إلى 150000كم . وفقاً لتصميم هذه الحلقات فإنها تهيئ نفسها بنفسها لتتواءم مع جدران الإسطوانات . وينبغي على أية حال تركيب مثل هذه الحلقات كلها في الورشة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

إن جهاز التيربو هو جهاز بسيط وبعيد في مبدئه عن التعقيدات وصغير الحجم وخفيف الوزن، كما أنه ليس بذلك الجهاز الحديث العهد، وسنستعرض فيما يلي شرح بسيط لمبدأ عمل شاحن الهواء (التيربو) بطريقة علمية ومفيدة تعطي معلومات كافية عن هذا الجهاز:
الطاقة التي ينتجها المحرك تكون محدودة وتعتمد على كمية الوقود التي يقوم المحرك بإحراقها، وكمية الوقود التي يتم إحراقها هي أيضاً محدودة وتعتمد على كمية الأوكسجين الموجودة داخل الأسطوانة (المحرك يتألف من أسطوانات يتم في داخلها إحراق الوقود للحصول على الطاقة التي تدفع المحرك)، وبدورها كمية الأوكسجين تعتمد على كمية الهواء الموجودة في الأسطوانة، لذلك إذا أردنا الحصول على قوة أكبر من المحرك علينا القيام بإحراق كمية أكبر من الوقود داخل الأسطوانة، وللحصول على ذلك علينا القيام بإدخال كمية أكبر من الهواء إلى داخل الأسطوانة، وهذا بالضبط ما يقوم التيربو به.
والتيربو في الواقع عبارة عن ضاغط هواء بسيط التصميم، يستمد قدرته أما من ربطه مع عمود الكرنك الخاص بالمحرك أو من غازات العادم (الأشطمان)، أو من الطريقتين معاً، وتعتبر شواحن الهواء (التيربو) التي تستمد قدرتها من غازات العادم هي الأكثر شيوعاً، وتتألف وبشكل بسيط من عنفة (شفرات مروحة متوضعة بشكل مدروس) متصلة بواسطة أنبوب أو ذراع مع ضاغط (شفرات مروحة متوضعة بشكل مدروس)، ويتم وصل مجرى غازات العادم مع العنفة فتدور بسرعة كبيرة قد تصل أحياناً إلى 200 ألف دورة في الدقيقة!! وعند دوران العنفة يدور الضاغط المتصل بها عبر الأنبوب أو الذراع والذي يكون متوضعاً على مجرى دخول الهواء إلى المحرك، مما يؤدي إلى ضغط الهواء الداخل إلى الأسطوانات وبالتالي رفع كمية الأوكسجين، مما يسمح بإدخال كمية أكبر من الوقود ليتم إحراقها والحصول على طاقة أعلى.


يتبع مع الصور ...


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

محرك الديزل لا يحتوي على شمعات احتراق (بواجي) ولا على موزع شرارة (ديسبرتور)، فهو يعتمد 
في مبدأ إشعال الوقود على ضغط الهواء داخل الأسطوانة ورفع درجة حرارته عند الضغط، 
ومن ثم حقن وقود الديزل، مما يؤدي إلى اشتعال المزيج (مازوت وهواء)، أما محرك البنزين 
فيعتمد في مبدأ إشعال الوقود على عملية ضغط الهواء والوقود معاً ومن ثم إشعالهما بواسطة شرارة تولدها شمعات الاحتراق.
عملية شحن الهواء داخل محركات الديزل أسهل منها داخل محركات البنزين، والسبب الرئيسي في ذلك يعود إلى أن الاحتراق في محركات الديزل لا يمكن أن يتم أبداً قبل حقن وقود الديزل الذي يحقن عند وصول المكبس إلى أعلى الأسطوانة في شوط الضغط، أما في محركات البنزين فإن عملية ضغط الهواء بواسطة التيربو ومزجها مع وقود البنزين ومن ثم ضغط المزيج (بنزين وهواء) داخل الأسطوانة في شوط الضغط، 
قد تؤدي إلى حصول اشتعال مبكر داخل الأسطوانة (قبل وصول المكبس إلى أعلى الأسطوانة وإطلاق شرارة من شمعة الاحتراق)، مما يؤدي إلى حصول خلل كبير في عمل المحرك، وحصول ظاهرة 
علمية تعرف بالاسم العلمي: "ظاهرة الصفع"، لذلك تم انتشار أجهزة التيربو على محركات الديزل أكثر منها على محركات البنزين (كما أنه توجد أسباب أخرى منها الإقلاع الأصعب لمحرك البنزين من محرك الديزل عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة)، إلا أن التطور الحاصل في صناعة المحركات وتصنيع وقود البنزين سمح بانتشار أجهزة التيربو على محركات البنزين الحديثة والمنتجة من قبل شركات السيارات، لذلك لا ننصح
كثيراً بتركيب أجهزة التيربو على المحركات البنزين القديمة ومن قبل أشخاص قليلي الخبرة في هذا المجال.
ومما لاشك فيه أن تقنية شحن الهواء القسرية (التيربو)، ساهمت وبشكل فعال في زيادة قوة المحركات وتحسين أداؤها من دون زيادة فعلية في استهلاك الوقود، وقد ساهمت التحسينات والتطو

يرات على المحركات وأجهزة التيربو في رفع عدد السيارات التي تستعمل التيربو، 
فمع استعمال التيربو يمكن الحصول على طاقة (استطاعة) من محرك صغير توازي الطاقة التي 
يولدها محرك متوسط، دون رفع الوزن أو زيادة في الحجم، ومن المتوقع انتشار محركات التيربو في المستقبل بشكل كبير جداً، ونذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر أن فيات الإيطالية قد طورت محرك بنزين 
بسعة 1.4 لتر، ستستعمله في سيارتها الصغيرة والمتوسطة المقبلة، يمتاز بصغره وبنسبة استهلاكه 
المنخفضة للوقود وباستطاعته المرتفعة جداً، إذ يستطيع هذا المحرك الصغير توليد 
طاقة (استطاعة) تصل إلى 150 حصاناً! بفضل التقنيات الحديثة وشاحن الهواء، وهذا الاستطاعة كان لا يمكن الحصول عليها في الماضي القريب من محرك تقل سعته عن اللترين، كما أن محرك بنفس 
السعة والحجم كان من دون شاحن هواء، كان يولد في الماضي القريب جداً استطاعة تصل في حدها الأعظم إلى 90 حصاناً.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

الصفع Detonation


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

نسبة الإنضغاط = حجم الإسطوانة بالكامل/ حجم غرفة الإحتراق

* حجم الإسطوانة بالكامل: عندما يكون المكبس عند أسفل نقطة له فالحجم المحصور بين سطح المكبس في تلك الحالة وبين رأس السلندر هي حجم الإسطوانة
* حجم غرفة الإحتراق: هو الحجم المحصور بين سطح المكبس في حال وجود المكبس في أعلى نقطة له وبين رأس السلندر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ، سَمِعْتُ نَبِيَّكُمْ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يَقُولُ ‏"‏مَنْ جَعَلَ الْهُمُومَ هَمًّا وَاحِدًا هَمَّ آخِرَتِهِ كَفَاهُ اللَّهُ هَمَّ دُنْيَاهُ وَمَنْ تَشَعَّبَتْ بِهِ الْهُمُومُ فِي أَحْوَالِ الدُّنْيَا لَمْ يُبَالِ اللَّهُ فِي أَىِّ أَوْدِيَتِهَا هَلَكَ‏"‏ ‏.‏رواه بن ماجه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

أنواع البنزين المستخدم في السيارات والرقم الأكتاني وعلاقته بنسبة إنضغاط المحرك = Gasoline Octane number And Engine compression ratio

الحقيقة أن موضوع نوع البنزين والرقم الأكتيني أو الأوكتاني للبنزين ومدى ملائمة النوع للمحرك
وهو يعتمد على خاصية في المحرك تسمى بنسبة الإنضغاط وهي تقريباً من 7 إلى 12 في السيارات البنزين عموماً 

تعريف نسبة الانضغاط:
نسبة الإنضغاط هي حاصل قسمة حجم الإسطوانة بالكامل (الحجم المحصور بين الحد السفلى الذي يصل له المكبس وحافة غطاء الاسطوانة(رأس السلندر)) مقسوماً على حجم غرفة الإحتراق (المحصورة بين آخر نقطة يصل إليها المكبس وحافة غطاء الاسطوانة (رأس السلندر))

نسبة الإنضغاط = حجم الإسطوانة / حجم غرفة الإحتراق
= تتراوح بين 7 إلى 12 وقد يصل إلى 15 في بعض محركات سيارات السباق ولكن على حساب عمر المحرك الذي يقصر بشدة في هذه الحالة 

وكلما زادت نسبة إنضغاط المحرك كلما أصبح المحرك متأقلم مع نوع بنزين أعلى في رقم الأوكتان 

وهذه بعض النسب التقريبية لكل محرك ونوع البنزين المناسب له:

بنزين 80 لمحرك ذو نسبة إنضغاط 8
بنزين 90 لمحرك ذو نسبة إنضغاط 9
بنزين 92 لمحرك ذو نسبة إنضغاط 10
بنزين95لمحرك ذو نسبة إنضغاط 11

ملاحظة: ليس بالضرورة وجود كل الأنواع السابقة في بلدك ولكن قد يوجد نوعين أو ثلاثة ولكني ذكرتها كلها للتوضيح



لو أن نسبة الإنضغاط منخفضة مثل أغلب السيارات القديمة قبل موديل 1989 (ليس كلها) وبعض السيارات الحديثة ذات المحركات قديمة التصميم مثل اللادا 2107 وأمثالها فعليك أن تمونها وتعبي التانك بأقل نوع بنزين موجود وأنت مطمئن أنها ستعطي آخر قدرة لها بدون مشاكل مع ضبط توقيت الشرارة لتلافي التصفيق
بمعني أن السيارة اللادا مثلاً موتورها قديم وبالتالي نسبة إنضغاطه منخفضه إذن الأفضل أن تضع له بنزين ذو أقل رقم أوكتاني يعني 80 إن وجد أو أقل نوع بنزين متواجد في بلدك
ولو وضعت بنزين برقم أوكتيني أعلى منه تصبح كأنك ترمي فلوسك في الهواء بدون مبالغة 

لو نسبة الإنضغاط عالية مثل المواتير الحديثة عموما وهذا يكون موضح في الكاتلوج وأعلى نسب إنضغاط تكون في السيارات الغالية مثل المرسيدس والبي إم والسيارات الرياضية أيضاً أو كل سيارة من مستواهم في هندسة المحركات الحديثة

ولو لم يحدد في الكتالوج الخاص بتلك النوعية من السيارات المتقدمة ذات نسب الإنضغاط المرتفعة نوع البنزين الموصى به (إحتمال ضعيف) 
فعلينا أن نبحث بالكتالوج عن نسبة إنضغاط المحرك 
ومن النسب التى وضعتها بالأعلى نختار نوع البنزين
أو نسأل التوكيل 
أو نبحث عن موقع السيارة على شبكة المعلومات الدولية وننظر ما هو نوع البنزين المناسب للمحرك
وهناك مواقع على الإنترنت بها تفاصيل نسبة إنضغاط المحرك لعدد هائل من السيارات ومنها الموقع التالي:
http://www.carfolio.com/specifications/
ومن الطبيعي أن نضع في تلك السيارات الحديثة ذات المحركات المتطورة رقم بنزين عالي لأن محركات هذه السيارات متقدمة ونسبة انضغاطها عالية ومصممه للبنزين ال 95 مثلا أو 92 على الأقل لكن لو وضعنا بها بنزين 80 أو 90 مثلاً وإسترخصنا فكأننا نقوم بتدمير المحرك بدون مبالغة ولكن على المدى الطويل (ليس تدمير فوري)

أما لو كانت سيارة موديل قديم أو سيارة جديدة لكنها مركب بها موتور تصميم لم يتغير منذ زمن مثل اللادا 2107 وأمثالهم في هذه الحالة نضع بنزين 80 ولو لم نجد 80 نضع 90 ولا تزيد عن ذلك حتى لا تكون مبدد للمال بدون فائدة 



السؤال الأول: ماذا يحدث لو وضعت بنزين ذو رقم أوكتاني أقل من الموصى به لسيارتي أو أقل من المناسب لنسبة إنضغاط محرك سيارتي ؟؟
الجواب : يحدث الآتي: 
1- لا تحصل على العزم وعدد الأحصنة المبين في الكتالوج بل أقل منه 

2- صوت المحرك يرتفع ومن الممكن أن لا تحس بالفرق بنفسك لكن صوت المحرك سيرتفع بالتأكيد ولو بنسبة ضئيلة 

3- قد يحدث في المحرك ظاهرة التصفيق (الصفع) (Detonation) والميكانيكي يقولك الموتور يصفق وهذا صوت مثل الصوت الذي تسمعه لو أنك ماشي على الرابع على سرعة 20 كلم/ساعة وفجأة دعست بنزين بقوة تسمع صوت تكتكه هذا هو التصفيق الذي يزيد عندك 

وهذا التصفيق ليس صوت تصادمات كما يبدو ولكنه صوت اهتزاز وتذبذب شديد للمحرك وخاصة عمود الكرنك والمكابس وقد يصل في بعض الأحيان إلى كسر عمود الكرنك عمود المرفق (حالة نادرة)

4- التصفيق الكتير يقصر عمر المحرك على المدى الطويل ويأثر بالسلب على البلوف والأويل سيلات (الحوابك والسدادات)

5- زيادة في إستهلاك البنزين لأن التصفيق والموجات الناتجة تزيد من فواقد القدرة داخل المحرك



السؤال الثاني: ماذا يحدث لو وضعت بنزين ذو رقم أوكتاني أعلى من الموصى به لسيارتي أو أعلى من المناسب لنسبة إنضغاط محرك سيارتي ؟؟
الجواب:
أما في حالة أن تضع بنزين أعلى من الموصى به:
قد يكون السيارة موصى لها بنزين 92 ولكن عندما تضع بنزين 95 أو 98 فإن السيارة تعطيك أداء أفضل
وفي هذه الحالة فإن جيبك هو الذي سيحكم لأن بنزين ال 95 سيعطيك إحساس قوي بفلوس كثير والبنزين ال 92 سيعطيك القدرة القياسية من المحرك وسيوفر لك فلوسك بدون ضرر نهائي على المحرك 
في هذه الحالة لك مطلق الحرية

ولكن لو وضعت بنزين 95 ولم تحس بفرق فاتركه فوراً وارجع لبنزين 92 الموصى به لسيارتك


أخيراً هناك معلومات أو إشاعات خاطئة:
الإشاعة الأولى:
أن البنزين منخفض الأوكتان مثل بنزين 80 أو 90 مضر بالبيئة أكثر من البنزين ال 95 أو البنزين ال 98 وهذا كلام لا أساس له من الصحة 
لأن البنزين كله حاليا خالي من الرصاص ومركباته واحدة مع اختلاف نسب المركبات في كل نوع 

والإشاعة الثانية:
يقول لك البنزين ال 95 أنظف من البنزين ال 90 ولا يحتوي على شوائب تقوم بسد الفلاتر وغيره !!
والحقيقة أن مسألة النظافة تتعلق بنظافة خزانات المحطة وليس لها علاقة بنوع البنزين سواء بنزين 80 أو بنزين 98

الإشاعة الثالثة:
أن البنزين منخفض الأوكتان مركباته ومكوناته تسبب ضرراً شديداً للرشاشات في حالة السيارات ذات الحقن الإلكتروني أو يضر الصمامات (البلوف) أو أي أجزاء أخرى للمحرك
وهذا أيضاً كلام خاطيء
بنزين 80 مثل بنزين 98 في تأثيره على أجزاء السيارة
لكن كما قلنا أعلاه أنه في حال إستخدام بنزين ذو رقم أوكتاني أقل من الموصى به من الصانع فإنه قد يحدث تصفيق (صفع)
وهنا التصفيق هو الذي يضر المحرك ضرراً بالغاً كما قلنا


ولكن يوجد حل جيد لطالبي التوفير والإقتصاد في مصاريف بنزين سياراتهم وخاصة السيارات القديمة التي يمكن التحكم في كهربتها عن طريق الدلكو (موزع الشرارة):
والذين يريدون وضع بنزين أوكتان منخفض مثلا في سيارة ذات نسبة إنضغاط عالية أو يريدون وضع أي نوع بنزين أقل من الموصى به
الحل أنك تؤخر توقيت الشرارة (تخفض كهربة السيارة من موزع الشرارة( الدلكو)) وتجربها حتى تجد أن التصفيق (الصفع) قد تلاشى
وهذا الحل مجرب تجربة شخصية .

والفائدة من تأخير توقيت الشرارة:
بما أننا أخرنا توقيت الشرارة فستحدث الشرارة في غرفة الإحتراق بعد بداية نزول المكبس لأسفل بقليل وكأننا كبرنا حجم غرفة الإحتراق وقت خروج الشرارة
وفي النهاية كأننا خفضنا من نسبة إنضغاط المحرك وقت خروج الشرارة
والخلاصة أننا جعلنا نسبة إنضغاط المحرك منخفضة بحيث تقبل نوع بنزين ذو رقم أوكتان منخفض مثل بنزين 80 أو 90مثلاً


بالطبع فإن هذا الحل سيقلل من كفائة السيارة وسحبها بنسبة بسيطة لكن مقبولة في سبيل التوفير لمن يفرق معاه هذا التوفير وكذلك هو مهم في بعض البلاد غالية أسعار البنزين مثل سورية ومصر
حيث أن الفقد في الإستفادة من البنزين الناتج عن تأخير توقيت الشرارة سيكون أقل من فرق السعر بين نوعي البنزين

وللعلم فبعض السيارات الحديثة بها ما يسمى بحساس الأوكتان أو حساس التصفيق 
وهذا الحساس له فائدة عظيمة حيث يقوم بالتعرف على نوع البنزين المستخدم ومن ثم يقوم آلياً بضبط توقيت الشرارة لتلافي حدوث أي تصفيق

هذا والله أعلم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

لدي إحساس بأن موضوع النيتروجين ليس بتلك الأهمية التي يتحدث عنها المروجون له

كلما سألت أحدهم عن فوائد النيتروجين تجد الردود كالتالي:
- 1 - النيتروجين بيريح الكاوتش في المطبات !! وبيعطي الكاوتش طراوة زيادة !!
والحقيقة هذا الكلام لا يدخل الرأس أبداً
فالمعروف أنك تقوم بضغط الهواء أو النبيتروجين في الإطار على درجة معينة وهي مثلاً 30 psi
والحقيقة العلمية تقول أن مقياس الضغط 30 لكل من الهواء والنيتروجين وبالتالي معدل مرونة الكاوتش واحدة لأن الضغط واحد عند ثبات درجة الحرارة
وحسب القانون العام للغازات فإنه عند ثبات درجة الحرارة يتناسب الضغط عكسياً مع الحجم
بمعنى أنه عند ضغط معين للكاوتش سيكون مقدار مرونة الكوتش في المطبات واحدة

- 2 - ضغط ثابت مع تغير درجة الحرارة ؟؟!!!
وهذا كلام مخالف للعقل 
والقانون العام للغازات يقول pv=rt 
فلابد من تغير الضغط مع تغير درجة الحرارة لأن حجم الكاوتش او الإطار ثابت
وجميع الغازات تتمدد في جميع درجات الحرارة بداية من درجة حرارة -273 (الصفر المطلق) إلى درجة الحرارة التي يحدث لها تفكك حراري بها
لكن ممكن معامل التمدد يفرق من غاز للتاني
يعني لو درجة الحرارة زادت عشر درجات ممكن الهواء يتمدد بمقدار أكبر أو أقل من غاز آخر حسب خواص كل غاز 
لكن في النهاية جميع الغازات ستتمدد
قد يكون المقصود أن معامل تمدد النيتروجين أقل من معامل تمدد الهواء (مع الأخذ في الإعتبار أن 78% من الهواء هو نيتروجين ) بمعنى أن الفرق سيكون بسيط جداً جداً 
لأنك في حال أن الإطار مملوء بالنيتروجين أي به نيتروجين بنسبة 95% مثلاً
ولو كان الإطار به هواء جوي عادي فسيكون به نسبة نيتروجين حوالي 78%
وحيث أن التركيب الكيميائي للنيتروجين في الهواء الجوي هو نفس التركيب الكيميائي له في حال النيتروجين الخالص
فبالتالي الفرق في الخواص بين النيتروجين الخالص والهواء الجوي متقارب جداً لدرجة إهمال الفرق في الظروف الطبيعية

- 3 - أن النيتروجين مضاد للصدأ !!!
وهذا أيضاً خطأ
لأن الصدأ ينتج من الهواء والماء
وحيث أنه لابد من وجود نسبة هواء بالإطار قبل نفخه وهي تساوي ملئ حجمه في حالة الضغط الجوي
وحتى في حال تفريغة بمكنة التفريغ قبل مليء الإطار بالنيتروجين فإنه لابد من وجود نسبة بواقي هواء جوي في الأماكن التي من المستحيل تفريغها لأنه من المستحيل أن يفرغ الإطار بحيث يلتصق الإطار بالجنط المعدني تماماً بل هناك بعض المناطق على سطح الجنط لن يلتصق بها الإطار بنسبة 100% ـ
وبالتالي لابد من وجود نسبة ولو بسيطة من الهواء الجوي في الإطار
وسلسلة تكون الصدأ لحدوث أكيد للصدأ لابد من توافر الأكسجين الهوائي O2 وكذلك توفر الماء أو بخار الماء H2O وهما من مكونات الهواء الجوي
لذلك فلو توفر بخار الماء والهواء ولو بنسبة بسيطة
والنسبة البسيطة التي أتحدث عنها هي نسبة الهواء الذي لم يتم تفريغه تماماً من الإطار حتى لو كانت بسيطة جداً
والبتالي لن نستطيع إعتبار النيتروجين مانع للصدأ تماماً
وأهلاً بالصدأ في حال أن الجنط غير معالج ضد الصدأ

- 4 - تجد من يقول بأن معدل تسرب النيتروجين من الإطار أقل من معدل تسرب الهواء !!!
وأي عاقل سيصدق هذا الكلام
من الطبيعي أن الغاز سواء نيتروجين أو هواء يتسرب من الضغط المرتفع (داخل الإطار) إلى الضغط المنخفض (الهواء الخارجي)
فكيف نقول أن النيتروجين أقل تسرباً
هذا كلام لا يقبله عقل
فالتسريب ليس له علاقه بنوع الغاز المتسرب
وبالنسبة لسيارتي عندما وضعت بها نيتروجين لم أحس بأي تلك المزايا
ولذلك قمت بالرجوع لملئها بالهواء الجوي العادي
ولم أقم بتزويد الإطارات ولله الحمد منذ حوالي أربعة أشهر عندما ثقب أحد الإطارات


الحقيقة لقد قمت بملئ إطارات سيارتي من عند أحد البنشرجية بالنيتروجين منذ حوالي سنة ونصف
ولم أحس بأي تغيير 
قد يكون غيري أحس بتغيير 
لكن أنا لم أحس بتغيير 
وبالتالي عند أول عملية تزويد قمت بالتزويد بالهواء العادي
وهذه وجهة نظري في موضوع النيتروجين

وللعلم فإنه أحياناً قد تكون هناك نظرية علمية تؤكد جدوى أمر معين ولكن بقيمة أصغر من أن يلاحظها أي إنسان أو يستفيد منها وبالتالي تصبح بلا قيمة

رغم أن علماء الفيزياء حللوا هذا الأمر وهذا مجالهم في الدراسة بطريقة ال micro (التدقيق الميكروسكوبي)
لكن علماء الهندسة يدرسون بفكر ال macro (الدراسة الكلية الشمولية)
وحيث أننا نتحدث هنا عن إطار سياره صممه مهندسون فسنتحدث بنظرية الهندسة بنظرة ال macro
وبالتأكيد فإن المستهلك لن يهمه سوى العلم الهندسي التطبيقي الملموس للسلعة التي يستفيد بها
وبالتالي حتى لو كان البحث العلمي الفيزيائي أثبت أن هناك فرق في حال إستخدام النيتروجين بنسبة بسيطة في سيارات الفرميولا وان التي بدأت بها تلك البدعة
وعندما جربنا النيتروجين في السيارات الخاصة العادية ولم نجد فرق فبالتالي لا داعي لأن ننساق بدون تفكير لشيء بعيد عن الواقع خاصةً في سياراتنا العادية وليست الرياضية


لذلك التساؤل هو:
هل نحن حقاً بحاجة لفصل الغازات الأخرى من الهواء الجوي والإبقاء على النيتروجين للحصول على فائدة عظيمة (78% من الجو نيتروجين)؟؟ وخاصةً في السيارات الخاصة العادية وليست المجهزة رياضياً وليس سيارات الفرميولا وان التي بدأ بها هذا الإختراع ؟
وهل ستكون الجدوى ملحوظة في تلك السيارات الخاصة؟ مثلما هي ملحوظة في سيارات الفرميولا وان أو السيارات المجهزة رياضياً ؟؟

أم أن مسألة الخمسة جنيهات (مصر) أو العشرة ريالات (سعودية) لكل كفر (عجلة) لملئها بالنيتروجين في سياراتنا الخاصة العادية لن تفيد إلا بائع النيتروجين؟؟


أنا بعد تجربتي الخاصة وجدت مليء الإطارات بالنيتروجين في سيارتي بلا داعي ولم أحس بأدنى فرق بين ذلك وبين ملئها بالهواء الجوي العادي المتوفر في كل مكان تقريباً مجاناً ولذلك أقلعت عن النيتروجين


وفي إنتظار تجاربكم العملية


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

في الوقت الذي تشهد فيه أسعار البترول ارتفاعاً كبيراً، يمكن لقائدي السيارات الاستفادة من تطبيق العديد من الإجراءات التي من شأنها المساعدة على التقليل أو المحافظة على معدل استهلاك الوقود. ومن البديهي أن اختيار سيارة تتمتع بمعدل استهلاك منخفض للوقود هي أول خطوة في الاتجاه الصحيح. ولاشك أن اختيار السيارة المزودة بمحرك من أربع اسطوانات يختلف عن مثيليه المزودين بست أو ثماني اسطوانات من حيث استهلاك الوقود، نظراً لأن السيارات الصغيرة الخفيفة تميل إلى أن تكون أكثر بخلاً إن جاز التعبير في استهلاك الوقود من السيارات الكبيرة. إلا أنه على أية حال، فبمجرد شرائك لأي سيارة يمكنك تقليل الإنفاق على الوقود إلى حد ما إذا ما اتبعت الخطوات التالية:

حاول أن لا تملأ خزان الوقود حتى النهاية: لا تزعج نفسك عند ملء خزان سيارتك بالوقود بأن يصل حتى نهايته، لأن الوقود الزائد سينسكب في المنطقة المحيطة أو يسيل للخارج بشكل طبيعي. ويمكن في هذه الحالة التوقف عن ضخ الوقود عند أول إشارة لملء الخزان، وهي عند قيام الفوهة الأوتوماتيكية بالإغلاق.

أغلق الغطاء بإحكام: لأن البترول يمكنه أن يتبخر من خزان وقود سيارتك إذا ما وجد منفذاَ لذلك. ووفقاً لمجلس العناية بالسيارات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فإن أغطية البنزين المفكوكة أو المفقودة أو التالفة يمكنها أن تتسبب في تبخر 147 مليون جالون من البنزين سنوياً. لذا يتعين عليك التأكد من ربط غطاء خزان البنزين بإحكام في كل مرة تقوم فيها بملء السيارة بالوقود.

ابحث عن الأماكن الظليلة دائماً: تقوم شمس الصيف الحارة، التي تجعلك تشعر بأن السيارة من الداخل أشبه ما تكون بغرفة الساونا، بسحب الوقود من خزان سيارتك. لذا في حال ترك سيارتك معرضة للشمس، سيكون هنالك كمية كبيرة من الغازات المتبخرة مقارنة بتوقيف السيارة في الظل. لذا حاول أن توقف سيارتك في ظل مبنى أو شجرة كلما أمكن ذلك، وعليك بشراء ستار للزجاج الأمامي للسيارة لمنع ضوء الشمس من الدخول والمساعدة على عدم نفاذ الحرارة إلى داخل السيارة.

استخدم مرآباً لسيارتك: حاول الحصول على مرآب لأن توقيف السيارة بداخله سيساعدها على أن تظل باردة في فصل الصيف ولن تحتاج إلى الاعتماد كثيراً على جهاز التكييف أو مزيل الثلوج اللذين يستهلكان الكثير من الوقود أثناء القيادة.

مستوى الهواء في إطارات السيارة: تجنب قيادة سيارتك إذا كان مستوى ضغط الهواء في الإطارات دون الحد الموصى به. فبالإضافة إلى أن تدني مستوى الهواء في الإطارات يعجل باهترائها، فإنه يساهم أيضا في رفع مستوى استهلاك وقود السيارة وذلك لأن درجة احتكاك الإطارات بالأرض يكون أعلى مما يشكل مقاومة أكبر للقوة التي يولدها المحرك إن جاز التعبير.

حافظ على محرك السيارة في حالة جيدة: حاول أن تجعل محرك سيارتك في حالة جيدة دائماً من خلال الصيانة الدورية المنتظمة لتقليل معدل استهلاك الوقود. كما يتعين مراقبة شمعات الاحتراق الهالكة لأن حدوث خلل في الإشعال يمكن أن يؤدي إلى خفض كفاءة الوقود في السيارة بنسبة 30 في المائة. وحاول أيضاً أن تجعل سرعتك ثابتة مستقرة، واستخدم جهاز التحكم بالسرعة عند القيادة لمسافات طويلة على الطريق.

استبدل فلاتر الهواء: راقب فلتر الهواء في المحرك، لأن عند انسداده بالأتربة والأوساخ سيؤدي إلى عمل المحرك بقوة أكبر وبالتالي تصبح سيارتك أقل كفاءة في استهلاك الوقود.

استخدم الزيت الصحيح: يمكنك تحسين مسافة البنزين في السيارة بنسبة 1 إلى 2 في المائة من خلال استخدام نوع الزيت الذي يوصي به المُصنع. اختر زيت السيارة المكتوب عليه عبارة “المحافظة على الطاقة” لأنه يحتوي على مواد مضافة لتقليل الاحتكاك.

لا تهمل مواعيد الصيانة الدورية: كن جاداً في العناية بسيارتك ومحافظاً على مواعيد الصيانة الدورية بانتظام لأن أداء سيارتك يعتمد عليها.

وينصح دوماً باتباع مواعيد الصيانة التي يوصي بها مُصنع السيارة لأن السيارة مصممة للسير لمسافة معينة فإذا أهملتها لن تعمل بكفاءة كما عهدتها.


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2009)

والله معلومات ممتازة ولكن ما علاقة كل هذا الشرح بــ " طرق حماية المحرك "......؟:57:

وما علاقة إطارات السيارات المملوئة بالنيتروجين بكل هذا....؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

*رد على سؤالك القيم*

أنجز متخصصون في قسم التقنية الميكانيكية في الكلية التقنية في بريدة دراسة مسحية لبيان تأثير ضغط الإطارات على استهلاك الوقود على قرابة 100 سيارة متنوعة داخل الكلية، حيث تم خلال الدراسة قياس ضغط الكفرات، وعرضت في المؤتمر الخامس للتعليم الفني الذي عقد مؤخرا بالرياض.وتوصلت الدراسة إلى عدد من النتائج المؤلمة ومنها:

أن 70% من السيارات بها ضغط غير متساو في الكفرات الأربع.كما أن 81% من السيارات بها كفر واحد على الأقل به ضغط أقل من الطبيعي بنسب مختلفة. و60% من السيارات بها 3 أو 4 كفرات بها ضغط أقل أو أكبر من الطبيعي بحوالي 20 %. و27% من السيارات بها كفر واحد على الأقل به ضغط أقل من الطبيعي بـ 50 %. و20% من السيارات بها كفر واحد على الأقل به ضغط أكبر من الطبيعي بـ 35%.وكان عدد السيارات التي بها ضغط أقل من الطبيعي أكثر من عدد السيارات التي بها ضغط أكبر من الطبيعي

وذكر الدكتور أسامة يوسف عبدالفتاح معد الدراسة أننا إذا علمنا أن كل نقص في الضغط بمقدار 5% فقط يعطى زيادة في استهلاك الوقود حتى 2% فسنعرف حجم المشكلة، مشيرا إلى أن الضغط المنخفض يؤدى إلى زيادة مساحة التلامس بين الإطارات والطريق وبالتالي زيادة مقاومة الاحتكاك أو مقاومة التدحرج Rolling Resistance وبالتالي يزيد تآكل الإطارات واستهلاك الوقود

ووجه د.أسامة نصيحته لقائدي المركبات بأهمية قياس ضغط الإطارات مرة كل شهر على الأقل وقبل السفر لمسافات طويلة، فالضغط المضبوط أحد عوامل أمان السيارة والركاب ويحافظ على عمر تشغيل الإطار وتوفير باستهلاك الوقود

تلف يعني وفاة

وأشار إلى دراسة أجريت عام 1423هـ (2002) أفادت إلى أن تلف الإطارات تسبب في 45% من الإصابات و40% من حالات الوفاة الناتجة عن حوادث انقلاب السيارات.

وكشف أن كل سيارة لها مقاس ومواصفات محددة للإطارات حسب تعليمات الشركة المنتجة وذلك حسب سرعة كل سيارة والحمولة القصوى وردود الأفعال على المحاور الأمامية والخلفية، مؤكدا أنه في الشتاء نجعل الضغط أكبر بقليل لأن البرودة تجعل ضغط الهواء ينكمش وفى الصيف نجعل الهواء أقل لأن الحرارة ستجعل ضغط الهواء يزيد.

و ذكر أنه يجب تقليل الضغط بحوالي 20% إذا كان الطريق غير معبد (فيه حصى وصخور صغيرة)، لأن زيادة ضغط الإطار تؤدي إلى زيادة الاهتزازات وبالتالي تنتقل هذه الاهتزازات إلى هيكل السيارة وقد تحدث رعشة في عجلة القيادة 

وأشار إلى أن استخدام النيتروجين في الإطارات بدلا من الهواء العادي يعمل على تقليل استهلاك الوقود بنسبة 30% لأن الإطار المعبأ بالنيتروجين يحافظ على الضغط ثابت لمدة طويلة (تلامس الإطار مع الطرق ثابت) مما يحسن في استهلاك الوقود كما يعمل على إطالة عمر الإطار بنسبة 25% لعدم حدوث الأكسدة التي تؤدى إلى تلف طبقات الإطار الداخلية، وزيادة الأمان، وزيادة عمر الجنط الحديدي لعدم حدوث الصدأ، مشيرا إلى أن من عيوب استخدام النيتروجين زيادة التكاليف مقارنة بالهواء كما أن الحصول على النيتروجين يتطلب عمليات صناعية لاستخلاصه من الهواء ثم يتم تعبئته في أنابيب خاصة لذلك فهو لا يوجد في جميع محطات الخدمة.

و أشار رئيس مجلس التدريب التقني والمهني بالقصيم د.إبراهيم الحسون وعميد الكلية التقنية في بريدة د. زيد المحيميد إلى أهمية الدراسة وأكد على حرص الكلية في الإسهام في توعية أفراد المجتمع من خلال المختصين سواء عبر الدورات المتخصصة من خلال مراكز خدمة المجتمع أو من خلال التواصل مع الجهات الحكومية الراغبة في الاستفادة من تخصصات الكلية.

نقص وزيادة

تتمثل وظيفة الإطارات في نقل قوى الجر والفرامل والتوجيه بين السيارة والطريق وحمل وزن السيارة والركاب والامتعة وامتصاص جزء من الاهتزازات الموجودة بالطريق.

والضغط الطبيعي للإطار يكون مكتوبا على جانب الإطار وتتم كتابة كلمة (أقصى ضغط) بالانجليزية (Max press (psi على الإطار.

مثال: إطار مكتوب عليه Max press 35 psi فهذا يعنى إن أكبر ضغط يتحمله الإطار هو 35 باوند- بوصة مربعة بمعنى أنه يجب أن يعبأ الإطار بكمية أقل بحوالي 15% من هذا الضغط أي(28 - 30)

ونقص ضغط الإطارات يؤدي إلى زيادة مساحة التلامس بين الإطار والطريق ويسبب ذلك تآكل الإطار من الحافتين وزيادة استهلاك الوقود وتلف في طبقات الإطار الداخلية وسخونة وحمل زائد على المحرك وسخونة الإطار وتلف الأنبوب الداخلي واحتمال انفصال المداس عن الإطار والقيادة ستكون ثقيلة.

ويؤدى زيادة الضغط داخل الاطارات إلى تقليل مساحة التلامس بين الإطار والطريق ويسبب تآكل الإطار من المنتصف وانفجار الإطار مع زيادة الحمولة ورعشة في السيارة وعجلة القيادة وعدم راحة الركاب وزيادة مسافة الفرامل وتشقق الإطار وانفصال الطبقات والقيادة ستكون خفيفة (السيارة عائمة)

وتقوم الشركات المنتجة للإطارات بكتابة جميع البيانات على جانب الإطار وهذه البيانات تشمل، قطر الجنط - عرض الإطار - ارتفاع الإطار - ضغط الهواء - السرعة - الحمل - درجات الحرارة - تاريخ الإنتاج.
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

الاطار موش يحمى المحرك بس بيحمى السيارة كلها من الحوادث ربنا يكفينا شرهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

3 آلاف شخص يلقون حتفهم يوميا بسبب حوادث الطرق، بينما يصاب بعجز مستديم نحو 15 ألف شخص، ومن المتوقع أن تزيد هذه الأعداد بنسبة 60% لتصبح حوادث الطرق المسبب الرئيسي الثالث للوفاة في العالم بحلول عام 2020.. تلك الأرقام اللافتة التي رصدتها منظمة الصحة العالمية كانت المحرك الرئيسي وراء تنظيمها للأسبوع الأول للسلامة على الطرق خلال الفترة 23-29 إبريل 2007. 

وسيجري في أثناء الأسبوع عدد كبير من الأحداث الدولية والإقليمية والمحلية في جميع بلدان العالم، كما ستشارك العديد من المنظمات في التنظيم والتنفيذ من بينها الأمم المتحدة، والمؤسسات الحكومية وكذلك المجتمع المدني، وسيشكل الأسبوع قاعدة لإذكاء الوعي بقضايا السلامة على الطرق والدعوة للعمل على تعزيزها.

شعار الأسبوع الأول للسلامة على الطرق وهو (شباب مستخدمي الطرق) يلقي الضوء على صغار السن؛ لأنهم يشكلون فئة كبيرة من وفيات وإصابات وإعاقات المستخدمين للطرق، ولأنهم أيضا يشكلون نسبة كبيرة من السائقين المتورطين في حوادث التصادم. وبالرغم من اقتصار الشعار على صغار السن إلا أن الأعمال الناتجة عن الأسبوع ستعود بالنفع على جميع مستخدمي الطرق من كافة الأعمار.

حقائق وأرقام
85% من نسبة الوفيات الناتجة عن حوادث الطرق في العالم تأتي من البلدان منخفضة أو متوسطة الدخل.

تقدر التكلفة الاقتصادية للتصادمات على الطرق والإصابات الناتجة عنها بحوالي 518 مليار دولار أمريكي سنويا، نصيب البلدان المنخفضة والمتوسطة الدخل منها حوالي 65 مليار دولار أمريكي، وهو مبلغ يفوق ما تحصل عليه تلك الدول من مساعدات إنمائية.

الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 15 و44 عاما يمثلون أكثر من نصف المصابين من جراء حوادث الطرق على مستوى العالم. علما بأن هذه الشريحة العمرية هي الفئة الأكثر إنتاجا في المجتمعات المختلفة.

من بين وسائل السفر المختلفة تأتي الطرق في رأس قائمة الوسائل التي تعرض روادها لخطر الحوادث، متفوقة في ذلك على السفر البحري والجوي والسكك الحديدية.

خفض متوسط السرعة بنسبة 5% من شأنه تقليص عدد التصادمات المميتة بنحو 30%.

ارتداء قائد الدراجات البخارية للخوذة بطريقة صحيحة يمكن أن يقلِّص خطر الوفاة بنحو 40%، وخطر الإصابات الوخيمة بنسبة 70%.

يهدف أسبوع السلامة على الطرق إلى حشد الاهتمام بموضوع (شباب مستخدمي الطرق) بغية حث الحكومات ومنظمات المجتمع المدني على العمل على إذكاء الوعي بشأن تأثير إصابات الطرق المرورية، لا سيما بين صغار السن المستخدمين للطرق؛ ولتعزيز التدابير الخاصة مثل: وضع حزام الأمان، وتحديد سرعة القيادة، وارتداء الخوذة، وتصميم الطرق، والبنية الأساسية، والتعامل مع القيادة تحت تأثير الخمر.

وبما أن السلامة على الطرق لا تتحقق عن طريق المصادفة، تابع معنا تفاصيل هذا الملف لتتحصن بالمعرفة:

صيانة سيارتك سبيل لسلامتك:

دليلك لصيانة سيارة.. تدوم العمر 
كيف تصون سيارتك خطوة.. خطوة 

راكبا كنت أم سائقا استعد معنا للتعرف على متطلبات التعامل مع السيارة، وعليك بداية أن تملك الرغبة في تغيير علاقتك بسيارتك، واعلم أنها علاقة قائمة على الأخذ والعطاء لا الأخذ المجرد.

وأول نصيحتين لكل متعامل مع المركبات أن تطلع على كتيب التعليمات الخاص بسيارتك؛ فلذلك أثر فاعل في تعميق فهمك لها، واحرص على القيادة بسرعة منتظمة؛ فانتظام السرعة يعمل على الاقتصاد في استهلاك الوقود، ويحافظ على سلامتك وسلامة الآخرين.

نصائح لقيادة آمنة

- اعرف معاني علامات "أضواء التنبيه" الخاصة بسيارتك؛ فبمجرد إدارة مفتاح التشغيل من المفترض أن تضيء جميع تلك العلامات أوتوماتكيا، كدليل على أن السيارة تفحص نفسها ذاتيا، فإذا لم تضئ أي من العلامات كان هذا مؤشرا على وجود مشكلة.

- اختبر عمل جميع المصابيح، سواء المبهرة أو الخافتة، ومصابيح الضباب، ومصباح الرجوع للخلف، ومصابيح إشارات الدوران لليمين أو لليسار. يمكنك إشراك الأطفال للوقوف على عمل المصابيح.

- تجنب المنحنيات الحادة على السرعة العالية أو القيام بالانحراف يمينا أو يسارا بصورة مفاجئة.

- حاول عدم المرور على المطبات أو الحفر والمقود "الدركسيون" منحرف تماما في أحد الاتجاهين. ولا تضغط الفرامل لأقصى حد لها في أثناء الوقوف على المطبات.

- لا تترك المقود منحرفا لأقصى اليمين أو اليسار لمده تزيد عن 10 ثوان، سواء كانت السيارة في حالة ثبات أو حركة أو في أثناء الضغط على دواسة الفرامل.

- لا توقف السيارة والمقود منحرف في أحد الاتجاهين، ولا تشغلها على هذه الحال.

- لا تسير بالمنحنيات الحادة على سرعة عالية.

- تجنب الانطلاق بسرعة عندما يكون المقود منحرفا لأقصى اليمين أو اليسار.

- في أثناء الانتظار احرص على أن يكون ناقل السرعات على وضع الفصل "المور".

- لا تضغط بشدة أو بصورة متقطعة على بدال البنزين في أثناء إحماء الموتور.

- احرص على عدم تحريك ناقل السرعات من حالة الرجوع للخلف إلى السرعة الأولى أو العكس بالسيارات العادية إلا عندما تكون السيارة ساكنة تماما، أما سيارات الأوتوماتك فاحذر النقل من وضع الرجوع للخلف r إلى وضع التوقف p أو العكس في أثناء تحرك السيارة.

الوصايا الـسبع

* تابع مستوى المياه في كل عين من عيون البطارية، بشرط تزويده بالماء المقطر لا العادي.

* لا تضغط على بدال "الدبرياج" في أثناء الانتظار أو الوقوف في إشارة مرور؛ فذلك يؤدي إلى تآكل أسطوانة "الدبرياج".

* أسرع بدهن أي خدش أو احتكاك في جسم السيارة.. لتلاشي إصابة المكان المخدوش بالصدأ.

* قم بالضغط قليلا على دواسة البنزين عند استخدامك تكييف السيارة وهي ثابتة؛ حتى لا ترتفع حرارة الموتور.

* احرص على غسل مكان تثبيت البطارية "في حوض الموتور" من الأملاح التي تنتجها أقطاب البطارية بالماء الساخن؛ حتى لا يتآكل حوض الموتور.

* قم بتغيير فلتر الهواء أو نظفه بشكل دوري مع كل تغيير للزيت. فهو ينظف الهواء من التراب الذي يدخل "للكاربراتير" ومنه للموتور؛ وذلك حتى لا يدخل التراب ويختلط مع الزيت؛ فيؤدي إلى تجريح الموتور بدلا من تزييته.

* قم باستخراج الحصوات والزلط العالق بشقوق الكاوتش بصورة دورية؛ فهي تتسبب في تعجيل تلف الإطارات.

اللاءات السبـع

* لا تترك السيارة بدون تشغيل أكثر من 3 أيام؛ حتى لا تفقد بطارية السيارة شحنها.

* لا تقم بتشغيل مصابيح الإضاءة ولا مكيف الهواء قبل الانطلاق بالسيارة حفاظا على البطارية من ضياع شحنها.

* لا تشغل التكييف على أعلى درجة من بداية التشغيل، بل ابدأ بالدرجة الأولى، فالتالية، وهكذا.

* لا تقم بتزويد المبرد "الرادياتير" الساخن بالماء البارد إلا والسيارة مدارة.

* لا تهمل غسل سيارتك من الأسفل من الطين الملتصق بها فهذا يحميها من الصدأ.

* لا تقم بإيقاف سيارتك بحيث تكون إحدى العجلات على مطب أو حفرة، ومن الأفضل دائما إيقافها على أرض مستوية.

* لا تقم بزيادة زيت "الباور" الخاص بالمقود أو زيت المحرك عن حده الأقصى ولا تنقصه عن حده الأدنى.

ماذا لو؟

- لم تنتبه لإغلاق المصابيح قبل مغادرة السيارة؟

فسيؤدي إلى استهلاك شحن البطارية، وقد لا يدور المحرك في اليوم التالي؛ لذا ننصحك بعد تشغيل الكاسيت أو التكييف والمحرك متوقف.

- تم تغيير أحد فيوزات الكهرباء بآخر ليس من نفس الأمبير؟

فقد يؤدي استعمال فيوز بأمبير أعلى لسخونة واحتراق الأسلاك والموصلات بالسيارة؛ وهو ما سيتسبب في تعطلها؛ لذا ننصحك بفك الفيوز وشراء مثيله.

- إذا لاحظت اعوجاجا في أطراف داعم الإطار "الجنط"؟

فسيكون لزاما عليك عمل ما يعرف بضبط اتزان الإطارات

- إذا لاحظت وجود نقص دائم في ماء المبرد "الرادياتير"؟

فاستبدل غطاء الرادياتير بآخر جديد. وإذا استمر النقص فتوجه لمركز صيانة المبردات لمعرفة سبب التسريب.

- إذا كنت من هواة الانطلاق السريع بالسيارة؟

فاعلم أن ذلك سيتسبب في تلف أسطوانة "الدبرياج" بسبب زيادة احتكاكات الأسطوانة.

- إذا لاحظت نقصا في طاقة السيارة وتردد المحرك في الدوران عند تدويره إضافة إلى صوت فرقعة وزيادة تلك المشكلة والمحرك ساخن أو منسوب الوقود منخفض؟

فعليك فحص الفلتر "المنقي" للبنزين واستبداله إذا لزم الأمر، والتأكد من حالة سلك الإشعال.

- إذا أصدر المحرك صوتا عارما في أثناء التسخين؟

فقد تحتاج السيارة إلى تغيير الصمامات، أو أن يكون ذلك دليلا على نقص حاد في زيت المحرك أو أن هناك مشكلة في المكابس وتحديدا في أعمدة الدفع.

- كلما حاولت إدارة المفتاح رفض التحرك؟

فسيكون كابح العجلات هو ما يعوق حركة المفاتح. حاول إدارة المقود يمينا ويسارا. وإن لم تعمل فقد يكون هناك مشكلة في كابح العجلات.

- حاولت صباحا إدارة السيارة فكل ما حصلت عليه هو صوت عارم وضجيج؟

البطارية غير نظيفة أو فارغة.. حاول صب ماء ساخن على البطارية وتنظيف الأسلاك الواصلة لها، أو تغييرها. ومن الممكن أن تكون المشكلة في مشغل الحركة.

أصوات وروائح وإشارات

الروائح والأصوات غير المألوفة ما هي إلا إنذار مبكر لمشكلة ما، قد يوفر الحل المبكر لها المال والجهد الكثير لصاحب السيارة.

- رائحة العفن: تشير إلى وجود ماء راكد عادة ما يكون تحت سجادة السيارة. وذلك سوف يؤدي إلى إفساد السجادة وإحداث صدأ في هيكل السيارة. وما عليك سوى نزعها وتجفيف المياه من تحتها.

- رائحة زيت نفاذ: قد يكون السبب إما زيادة ملء خزان زيت المحرك أو علامة على زيادة احتراق زيت المحرك واحتياجه للتغيير.

- رائحة احتراق بلاستيك: يكون السبب إما أنك تقود السيارة والفرامل مشدودة أو أن يكون قد حدث سخونة زائدة للإطارات سببها احتكاكها بشيء ما.

- علامة البطارية أمامك مضيئة: المشكلة ستكون إما في البطارية أو في الدينامو أو في سير الدينامو.

- حدوث رجة مصاحبة لصوت في أثناء تشغيل السيارة أو ضعف في القدرة على التسارع: يجب فحص ما يسمى بطقم الكهرباء (البوجيهات، الأبلاتين، الكوندينسر) حيث سيكون عطب أحدها هو السبب.

- حدوث اهتزاز لعجلة القيادة أو للسيارة ككل على السرعات العالية (بدءا من 80 أو 90 كم/ساعة فيما فوق): يتم عمل ضبط اتزان للسيارة عند أحد مراكز الخدمة المتخصصة.

- سماع أصوات احتكاك عند إدارة المقود يمينا أو يسارا: ستكون المشكلة فيما يعرف بنظام التوجيه أو نقص في زيت "باور" المقود.

- سماع صوت صافرة عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل: غالبا ما سيكون السبب تسرب حصوات بين تيل الفرامل وطنبورة العجل، ويتوجب تنظيف أسفل السيارة بمحطة البنزين.

- سماع صوت احتكاك مرتفع عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل: ستكون المشكلة في تيل الفرامل وعند سماع مثل هذا الصوت قد تتطلب تغييره.

- تغير صوت المحرك: غالبا ما يكون مؤشرا على سخونة زائدة بالمحرك خاصة إذا كان الصوت يصدر في أثناء القيادة على سرعة منتظمة. ولاختبار خطورة الأمر عليك بتغيير سرعة المحرك أو توقيفه. وإذا استمرت المشكلة فعليك بتوقيف السيارة لتبرد ثم قم بفحص مستوى المياه في المبرد.

حقائق ونسب وأرقام

* القيادة على سرعة غير منتظمة بما يجعلك تتحول بين بدال الفرامل والبنزين وبشكل متهور تكلفك استهلاكا أكبر للوقود بمعدل 33%؛ فمعدل الحرق يتزايد بصورة كبيرة بزيادة السرعة عن 60 ميل للساعة.

* السير بالسيارة والمحرك بارد يقفز بمعدل استهلاكك للبنزين إلى ضعف استهلاك المحرك الذي تم تسخينه، ولكن في ذات الوقت تذكر أن المبالغة في التسخين لن توفر عليك أية أميال من التي ستقطعها.

* التغيير الدوري لفلتر المبرد لا يحمي المحرك فقط بل يقلل من استهلاك البنزين بنسبة 10%.

* الإطارات غير الممتلئة بشكل جيد تستهلك البنزين بما يقرب من 3.3% أكثر من الاستهلاك الطبيعي.

* كل 91 كيلوجراما من الحمولة غير الضرورية في سيارتك يستهلك من البنزين ما يعادل ميلا للجالون.

* وضع حمولة السيارة على سطح السيارة يخفض من استهلاك الوقود بمقدار 5%.

* 10 دقائق من التوقف وسط الزحام المروري تهدر من الوقود ما يعادل استهلاك 5 إلى 6 أميال.

جدول الصيانة دورية

العناية بالسيارة قد يتطلب منك ما هو أكثر قليلا مما سبق، فما استعرضناه سابقا يندرج تحت تعليمات لصيانة السيارة، أما ما سنذكره الآن فهو إجراءات احترازية تؤخذ كوسيلة للحيطة والحذر: 

* الفحوص الشهرية:

- غسل أسفل السيارة داخل محطة البنزين مرة أو أكثر حسب الاستخدام.

- متابعة مستوى زيت الفرامل في خزان الزيت.

- القيام بضبط ضغط الإطارات الأربع، والاحتياطية.

- تغيير فلتر زيت الموتور بعد كل مرتين يتم فيهما تغيير زيت الموتور. 

* كل 3 أشهر أو 3000 كيلومتر:

- يغير زيت المحرك والفلتر "المنقي" للبنزين وزيت ناقل السرعات، مع الحرص على استعمال أنواع جيدة دائما.

* كل 6 أشهر أو 10000 كيلومتر:

- مراجعة كهربائي السيارات للكشف على الدينامو.

- تغيير طقم الكهرباء.

- يفضل الذهاب لمركز صيانة المبردات "الرادياتير" للتنظيف.

- تبديل أماكن الإطارات الأربع مع بعضها البعض، وذلك لضمان انتظام تآكل الإطارات.

- ضبط زوايا العَجَل.

- مراجعة مستوى الحامض بالبطارية عند أي مركز صيانة.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

نقص وزيادة

تتمثل وظيفة الإطارات في نقل قوى الجر والفرامل والتوجيه بين السيارة والطريق وحمل وزن السيارة والركاب والامتعة وامتصاص جزء من الاهتزازات الموجودة بالطريق.

والضغط الطبيعي للإطار يكون مكتوبا على جانب الإطار وتتم كتابة كلمة (أقصى ضغط) بالانجليزية (Max press (psi على الإطار.

مثال: إطار مكتوب عليه Max press 35 psi فهذا يعنى إن أكبر ضغط يتحمله الإطار هو 35 باوند- بوصة مربعة بمعنى أنه يجب أن يعبأ الإطار بكمية أقل بحوالي 15% من هذا الضغط أي(28 - 30)

ونقص ضغط الإطارات يؤدي إلى زيادة مساحة التلامس بين الإطار والطريق ويسبب ذلك تآكل الإطار من الحافتين وزيادة استهلاك الوقود وتلف في طبقات الإطار الداخلية وسخونة وحمل زائد على المحرك وسخونة الإطار وتلف الأنبوب الداخلي واحتمال انفصال المداس عن الإطار والقيادة ستكون ثقيلة.

ويؤدى زيادة الضغط داخل الاطارات إلى تقليل مساحة التلامس بين الإطار والطريق ويسبب تآكل الإطار من المنتصف وانفجار الإطار مع زيادة الحمولة ورعشة في السيارة وعجلة القيادة وعدم راحة الركاب وزيادة مسافة الفرامل وتشقق الإطار وانفصال الطبقات والقيادة ستكون خفيفة (السيارة عائمة)

وتقوم الشركات المنتجة للإطارات بكتابة جميع البيانات على جانب الإطار وهذه البيانات تشمل، قطر الجنط - عرض الإطار - ارتفاع الإطار - ضغط الهواء - السرعة - الحمل - درجات الحرارة - تاريخ الإنتاج.
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

اتمنى ان اكون اجبت بوضوح ولك الشكر على اسئلتك اللممتعة حقا وفكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

ماهى اطارات تيوبلس
tubeless?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

لماذا (التيوبلس) افضل: 
تتشابه تصميمات الاطارات سواء المزوده بــ (لستيك) او التي بدونه مثل (التيوبليس) ولكن الاخيره يوجد بها بطانة داخليه . 

وتتميز اطارات التيوبلس عن الاخرى بانها تولد حراره اقل وكذلك يتسرب الهواء منها بدرجة اقل وتقلل من خطر انفجار الاطار في حالة انثقابه 
لان الهواء يتسرب ببطء مما يمكن السير عليها لمسافة قصيره 

اما الاطارات ذات الانبوب الداخلي (لستيك) فانها تولد حراره عاليه نتيجة الاحتكاك بين الانبوب الداخلي وبين الاطار من جهة الداخل 
وفي حالة الانثقاب فان الهواء يتسرب منها بطريقة مفاجئه كما انها عرضة اكثر للانفجار .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شلونكم وشخباركم 
نبي نقدم لكم اليوم موضوع عن الاطارات وانواعها ومواصفاتها 

الكفرات نوعان : 
1: كفرات الراديال 
2 :كفرات النايلون 

لما ذا ينصح باستخدام اطارات الراديال ؟ 
يتوفر في العاده نوعان من الاطارات هما النايلون والراديال ويعتمد هيكل الاطارات النايلون على عدد معين من الطبقات المصنعه 
من النايلون القوي الاحتمال مركبة فوق بعضها البعض بعكس الاتجاه . 
وفي هذه الاطارات يكون الموطئ (الدعسه )متكاملا مع الجانبين وعندما يدور الاطار تعمل جميع اجزائه بالتساوي 
وتؤثر حركة الجانبين على سطح الدعسه وينتج عن ذلك سرعة الاهتراء وضعف التماسك واحتمال الانزلاق وارتفاع الحراره 

وكذلك ارتفاع استهلاك الوقود 
وتنصح الشركات المصنعه للاطارات بعد استعمال اطارات النايلون في السعوديه وباقي دول الخليج العربيه نظرا لارتفاع درجات الحراره 
وهو ما يتعارض مع استخدام هذه الاطارات 

اما الاطارات الراديال والتي يرمز لها بالرمز ® فيكون هيكلها مكون من طبقة واحده تتكون خيوطها بشكل نصف قطري من جانب الاطار الى جانبه الاخر 
بشكل شعاعي 
وقد اضيف حزام فولاذي (ستيل )مكون من عدة طبقات لمنطقة النقشه وذلك لضمان فصل اداء المنطقتين 
فعند دوران الاطار تكون ليونة الجانبين غير مؤثره على الدعسه . 
وتتوفر بالطارات الراديال عدة مميزات اهمها اطالة عمر الاطار الافتراضي وبعده عن الاهتراء مع قوة تماسك افضل على الطريق 
وتوليد اقل للحراره واستهلاك اقل للوقود 

كما ان هذه الاطارات تقاوم الانثقاب اكثر من غيرها نظرا لتطويقها بحزام فولاذي 
وتعطي ليونه هيكل الاطار درجه عاليه من الحمايه ضد المطبات والتعرجات على الطريق 
وتوفر راحة للركاب والسياره 
ولكل هذه الاسباب 
فان هذا النوع من الاطارات هو الانسب للاستعمال في السعوديه وباقي دول الخليج العربيه 



لماذا (التيوبلس) افضل: 
تتشابه تصميمات الاطارات سواء المزوده بــ (لستيك) او التي بدونه مثل (التيوبليس) ولكن الاخيره يوجد بها بطانة داخليه . 

وتتميز اطارات التيوبلس عن الاخرى بانها تولد حراره اقل وكذلك يتسرب الهواء منها بدرجة اقل وتقلل من خطر انفجار الاطار في حالة انثقابه 
لان الهواء يتسرب ببطء مما يمكن السير عليها لمسافة قصيره 

اما الاطارات ذات الانبوب الداخلي (لستيك) فانها تولد حراره عاليه نتيجة الاحتكاك بين الانبوب الداخلي وبين الاطار من جهة الداخل 
وفي حالة الانثقاب فان الهواء يتسرب منها بطريقة مفاجئه كما انها عرضة اكثر للانفجار . 


ارقام وحروف : 
تسهيل للتعريف باي اطار ,وتوحيدا للرموز في العالم يلتزم صانعوا الاطارات في كل مكان بوضع ارقام وحروف موحده تحمل دلالات ومعاني ثابته 
نجدها على الجانب الخارجي لاي اطار ولنشرح ذلك بمثال عملي 
فعند النظر الى اطار ما سنجد مكتوبا عليه: 
185 \70\r/14/88h-mxv3a-tl 

ويعني ذلك ان عرض الاطار (185)ملم ثم ارتفاع الحائط الجانبي (70)ملم ثم نوعهradial 
اختصار ® 
ثم مقاس الجنط الذي سيركب عليه الاطار (14) بوصه ويلي ذلك عامل الحموله (88) اي قدرة الاطار على الاحتمال 
ثم الحرف الدال على السرعه (h) ثم الاسم التجاري للاطار (mxv3a) ثم نوع الاطار تيوبلس(tl) 
وبالنسبة الى عامل الحموله فان كل رقم يرمز الى عدد معين من الكيلو جرامات والحرف الذي يليه وهو رمز السرعه مساو ايضا لسرعه محدده 

وهذه الحروف هي: 
(s) ويوازي 180 كلم\س 
(t)ويوازي 190 كلم\س 
(h)ويوازي 210 كلم\س 
(v) ويوازي 240 كلم\س 
(m) ويوازي 270 كلم\س 
(zy)ويوازي 300 كلم\س لسيارات الاداء العالي 

ولا بد ان يتقيد مالك السياره بضرورة توافر هذه الخصائص في الاطار الذي سيشتريه 
ولا يكتفي فقط بالنظر الى المقاس 
اتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبكم 

م ن ق و ل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

الاطار لو تنظر بداخلة تلقى كوتش منفوخ زى اطار العجلة العادية bicycle
اما التيوبلس لا توجد بها هذا الكاوتش الداخلى والهواء مباشرة بداخل الاطار الخارجى انظر الصورة بالاعلى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

كل ما تريد ان تعرفه عن اطارات السيارة 


أنواع الإطارات: 

العجلة أو الجنط هو هيكل يصنع من الصلب ليركب عليها الإطار وهناك نوعان من الإطارات :-


1- إطارات ذات قلوب داخلية وهو يتركب من إطار داخلي معدني وإطار خارجي من المطاط بالإضافة إلى عدة أنسجة من النايلون أو الرايون .


2- إطارات ليس لها قلوب داخلية .
يصنع الإطار الحديث بخلط المطاط الساخن بالعناصر المساعدة والأخرى الرئيسية مثل الكبريت والزنك الأبيض ودهون الشمع وبعض الملينات . ثم يدخل هذا الخليط إلى ماكينة التقطيع ، فيقطع شرائح مرنة تلف مع خيوط الحرير الصناعي على هيئة كتلة الإطار ، ثم تنقل إلى قالب له الشكل النهائي للإطار ويسخن القالب وينفخ من الداخل فتأخذ الكتلة شكل القالب ، وتتم هنا عملية الكبرتة بفعل الضغط والحرارة والكبريت الإضافي . وقد توالت التحسينات والتجديدات فظهر المطاط الصناعي وهو الغالب والأعم في العالم الآن ، كما ظهرت الإطارات التيوبلس (بدون داخلي) 

وتقوم جميعها بالوظائف التالية : 

1) تحمل الأثقال الواقعة عليها بتأثير نقل الحركة وخصوصاً في السرعات العالية ، وكذلك عند استخدام الفرامل . 
2) حمل ثقل العربة من الأمام والخلف دون تغيير في شكل السيارة . 
3) امتصاص الصدمات من أجل راحة الركاب . 
4) تقليل المقاومة من سطح الأرض ( الاحتكاك ) ومقاومة جميع أنواع السطوح الأرضية . 
ولهذا يعتبر الإطار أخر مرحلة من مراحل نقل الحركة في السيارة ، غير أن المحاور والعجلات وجهاز الفرامل المركب عليها يعتمد كلها على الطراوة والمرونة الموجودتين في الإطارات المطاطية .

وفي دراسة هامة عن حوادث السيارات تبين أن إطار السيارة قد يكون سبباً رئيسياً في كثير من الحوادث ، ولذا يجب الاهتمام بإطارات السيارة فيوصي بالكشف على الإطارات الخارجية كل ستة أشهر لنزع المسامير الصغيرة أو قطع الزجاج أو الحصى ، وينصح بالرش داخل الإطار ببودرة التلك ، كما يجب إعادة ضبط إتزان وزوايا الإطارات الخارجية الجديدة وكذلك عند ملاحظة وجود إهتزاز بعجلة القيادة أثناء السير بالسيارة .

وهناك عوامل مهمة يجب أن تؤخذ في الحسبان عند شراء الإطارات وهي كالتالي:

1- الجو : الذي سوف تقود فيه السيارة حار أم بارد.
2 - السرعة : التي تقود فيها سيارتك.
3- تاريخ تصنيع الإطار.
4 - وزن المركبة : مما يساعدك على إختيار دلالة حمل مناسبة.

الجو:

هناك الفئات التالية (A-B-C) صنفت هذه الفئات من قبل الشركات المصنعة، والجدول التالي يبين كل فئة والجو المناسب لها:
A المناطق الحارة.
B المناطق متوسطة الحرارة .
C المناطق الباردة.
وعموماً ينصح بالفئة A مخصصة للمناطق الحارة وتليها الفئة B وهي للمناطق المتوسطة الحرارة أما الفئة C فهي للمناطق الباردة.

السرعة:

الشركات المصنعة للإطارات في العالم تصنع الإطار على أساس أنه يتحمل سرعة قصوى , لذا أحرص أن تختار الإطارات ذات السرعة العالية و لا يعني ذلك أننا نشجعك على السرعة العالية بل نوصي بالتقيد بالسرعة القانونية من أجل سلامتك ولكن كلما زاد رمز سرعة الإطار زادت جودته .

والجدول التالي يوضح كل رمز والسرعة القصوى له :
الرمز S T H V
السرعة كم/س 180 190 210 240



تاريخ الإنتاج :

من المهم جداً أن تختار إطار حديث الإنتاج حتى تتجنب أخطاء التخزين وحتى تسلم من انفجار الإطار, ويكتب تاريخ الإنتاج عادة على جانب الإطار ويتكون من ثلاثة إلى أربع أرقام فالرقمين الأول من اليسار يدلان على رقم الأسبوع والرقمين من اليمين يدلان على سنة التصنيع ويسبقان عادة بالكلمة فعلى سبيل المثال DOTاللاتينية :
DOT 2000 
تعني أن الإطار منتج في الأسبوع عشرون من السنة الميلادية 2000 وهكذا.

دلالة الحمل:

الشركات المصنعة تصنع الإطار وتضع في الحسبان أن هذا الإطار يتحمل حمل معين بعده ينهار, لذا من المهم أن تختار دلالة حمل مناسبة لسيارتك , ولكن كيف يمكن تحديد دلالة الحمل المناسب لإطارات سيارتي ؟ وكيف يمكن تحديد دلالة الحمل المكتوبة على الإطار ؟ 

بالنسبة لتحديد دلالة الحمل المناسبة لسيارتك فهذا موجود في كتيب التشغيل الخاص بسيارتك وأيضاً يكتب غالباً على اللوحة الجانبية لباب السائق.وبالنسبة لدلالة الحمل تكتب على جانب الإطار وغالباً بجانب دلالة السرعة وهي تتكون من خانتين أو ثلاث وعموماً لكي تحافظ على إطارات سيارتك عليك بالتالي:

1- معايرة الإطارات باستمرار وخاصة قبل السفر.
2 - تجنب الاصطدام بالأرصفة والمواد الصلبة.
3 - تجنب الفرملة المفاجئة والسرعة.
4 - تجنب زيادة الحمل عن النسبة المسموح بها.

رموز ومقاييس الإطارات :

هناك بعض الرموز والأرقام الموجودة على الإطارات والتي لها دلالتها مثل : 
( 185 / 70.VR.13 ) 185 / 70 في أر 13 والمعنى من هذه الرموز أن عرض الإطار 185 مم وأن الارتفاع يساوى 70% من العرض. 
- أر راديال ( Radial ) وتعني أن في الإطار حزاماً قطرياً كاملاً من الأسلاك أو خيوط النايلون . 
- 13 هي قطر الجنط بالبوصة ( 33 سنتيمتراً ) . 
- أما الحرف الذي يسبق R فهو يرمز إلى أقصى سرعة يتحملها الإطار 


وإليك بعض النصائح للمحافظة على الإطارات وإطالة عمرها : 

التأكد من أن ضغط الهواء بالإطارات صحيح والسيارة محملة . 
فحص مقياس الإطارات وتناسب الإطارين الأماميين والإطارين الخلفيين ، لأن استعمال أنواع مختلفة من الإطارات إلى اليمين واليسار في المقدمة والمؤخرة له تأثير على استقامة العجلات . . فمن الطبيعي أن يؤثر الإطار المتآكل على مستوى السيارة ويغير زاوية ميل العجلات وميل المفصلة . 
تذكر دائماً أن قياسات الاستقامة تقرأ بأجزاء الدرجة ولضمان الدقة يجب أن توقف السيارة على أرض مستوية . 
ينصح بعكس الإطارات وذلك بوضع الإطارات الأمامية محل الإطارات الخلفية والعكس . 

- ومن الأشياء التي تؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تبديل إطارات سيارتك : 

أ- تبديل إطارات السيارة عند كل صيانة أي كل 5000 كم أو كل 10000 كم على حسب نوعية الإطار . 
ب- ضبط هواء الإطارات بعد التبديل لوجود بعض الموديلات يختلف ضغط إطاراتها الأمامية عن الخلفية . 
جـ- عدم تبديل الإستبن في عملية التبديل . 
د- عدم تغير اتجاه السهم الموجود على جانب الإطار إلى الوضع العكسي وذلك لحدوث أصوات للإطارات في حالة تغيير إتجاة السهم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

يااخوان مربعات صغيرة تربط بين خطوط الدعسة المتجاورة..وتكون عادة بارتفاع اقل من دعسة الكفر وتسمى بال Wear Bars أو Treadwear indicators


وهذه صورة توضيحية لها:





ببساطة شديدة...عند مسح الدعسة ووصولها تماما لمستوى سطح المربع الصغير المذكور Wear Bar هذا يعني انه قد حان الآن موعد تغيير الإطار 


اما اذا كان مستوى الدعسة فوق المربعات المذكورة معناته ان الكفر باقي فيه عمر ..اهم شي تأكد لايكون فيه طقوق تقول كنه شطوب في رجلين فلاح 


الشقوق اللي في الكفر حالة استثنائية,,ويجب عندها تغيير الإطار بغض النظر عن ارتفاع الدعسة..هذي معلومة يجب ان تكون واضحة لدى الجميع


اهم شي لايطلع لي واحد ذهين ويقول لي: طيب لو كانت الدعسة اقل مستوى من مربعات ال Tread Bars وش اسوي بالكفر؟



__________________
الليالي أجـمـعـتـنا عـلـى وضـح النـقا
جـعـلـنا بالـطـيب والـعـز دايـم نـلـتـقـي

فى مـنـتـدى الرحلات يـزيـن مـضمـون اللـقا
مـلـتـقـى أهـل الـشـعـر والـذوق والـهـرج الـنـقـي 

مـرحـبـا وأهـلا هـلا عـد مــاراح وبـقا
نـعـرف اللــي راح واللــه يـعـلـم وش بـقـي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

يااخوان مربعات صغيرة تربط بين خطوط الدعسة المتجاورة..وتكون عادة بارتفاع اقل من دعسة الكفر وتسمى بال Wear Bars أو Treadwear indicators


وهذه صورة توضيحية لها:





ببساطة شديدة...عند مسح الدعسة ووصولها تماما لمستوى سطح المربع الصغير المذكور Wear Bar هذا يعني انه قد حان الآن موعد تغيير الإطار 


اما اذا كان مستوى الدعسة فوق المربعات المذكورة معناته ان الكفر باقي فيه عمر ..اهم شي تأكد لايكون فيه طقوق تقول كنه شطوب في رجلين فلاح 


الشقوق اللي في الكفر حالة استثنائية,,ويجب عندها تغيير الإطار بغض النظر عن ارتفاع الدعسة..هذي معلومة يجب ان تكون واضحة لدى الجميع


اهم شي لايطلع لي واحد ذهين ويقول لي: طيب لو كانت الدعسة اقل مستوى من مربعات ال Tread Bars وش اسوي بالكفر؟






__________________
الليالي أجـمـعـتـنا عـلـى وضـح النـقا
جـعـلـنا بالـطـيب والـعـز دايـم نـلـتـقـي

فى مـنـتـدى الرحلات يـزيـن مـضمـون اللـقا
مـلـتـقـى أهـل الـشـعـر والـذوق والـهـرج الـنـقـي 

مـرحـبـا وأهـلا هـلا عـد مــاراح وبـقا
نـعـرف اللــي راح واللــه يـعـلـم وش بـقـي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2009)

مهندسنا العزيز 

هل قرأت هذه الجريدة قبل نشرها ...... ؟:59:



تحياااااتي


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

منظومة التحكم في صفع المحرك

في المحركات ذات نسبة الانضغاط المرتفعه تزاد كفاءة المحرك ويقل استهلاك الوقود ولكن يزداد احتمال حدوث

اشتعال تلقائي للخليط مسببا ظاهرة الصفع في محركات الاشعال بالشراره وتسبب هذه الظاهره الكثير من المشاكل 

للمحركات مثل الاجهادات وارتفاع الحراره 

حساس الصفع

يتم التحكم بالصفع عن طريق التحكم الالكتروني المغلق .يحس حساس الصفع الذبذبات من غرفة الاحتراق 

ويرسلها على شكل اشارة لوحدة التحكم والتي تقوم بدورها بتاخير الشرارة في الاسطوانه التاليه مقدار 1.5 درجه 

وتستمر الاشارات حتى زوال الصفع .


----------



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

شريف ميهوب قال:


> والله معلومات ممتازة ولكن ما علاقة كل هذا الشرح بــ " طرق حماية المحرك "......؟:57:
> 
> وما علاقة إطارات السيارات المملوئة بالنيتروجين بكل هذا....؟


 
استاذ شريف لا تفكر ولا تحمل هم و المقصد معروف
يبدو ان الموضوع الجيد والتفاعل معه من قبل صفوة المنتدى امثالك وامثال الدكتور ضياء العراقي
قد ازعج البعض :83: وجعلهم لايدرون ما يقولون 
ولكن الحمد لله الموضوع امام الجميع يستطيع ان يطلع:85: عليه كل زائر للمنتدى وكل عضو من الاعضاء 
واخص المشرفين خاصة من حذف موضوعي السابق 
واتمنى من الجميع قراءة جميع الردود وتقييم مدى ثقافة :8:بعض المهندسين الموجودين وكيف تفاعلو مع الموضوع
صبحي a-mak اعتز بوجهة نظركم 
تحياتي:56: للمشرفين


----------



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

ضياء العراقي غ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> منظومة التحكم في صفع المحرك
> 
> ...


حقا كما وصفتك من اول رد لك انك دكتور 
اعتز بمشاركتك و تفاعلك واشكرك على ردك العلمي والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 مارس 2009)

أخي الفاضل commander 15
موضوعك مستواه عالي ، لأنه يدخلنا في "Automotive Computer Control Systems" وهو ما يحتاج لمعرفة هندسية متطورة وليست المعرفة التقليدية ، أحييك على هذا الموضوع الراقي ، وأرجو ان يلتزم الاخوان بموضوع السؤال المطروح ففيه ارتفاع بمستوى الطرح الهندسي .


----------



## commander 15 (4 مارس 2009)

لو جمعنا جميع المشاركات لخرجنا بالتالي
محركنا يجب ان يحافظ على درجة حرارته في مستوى معين ويجب ان لايخلو من زيت التزييت لذلك
اي محرك يجب ان لايخلو من ثلاث وسائل سلامة اساسية
لحماية المحرك من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يستخدم التالي 
1-( water tempretuer switch ) 
2-( low coolant level )
3-cooling fan
لحماية المحرك من نقص الزيت
1-low oil pressure switc
قاعدة تقول ( dairty oil better than no oil )
لذلك تستخدم فلاتر الزيت المزودة بصمام ( by pass valae )ليسمح بمرور الزيت عند انسداد الرشح( oil filter ) كي ينقطع الزيت عن اجزاء المحرك
بعض المحركات ذات السرعات العالية تستخدم
( over speed switch )
يتم توصيلها على التوالي مع مضخة الحقن لقطع التغذية واطفاء المحرك
over speed switch عادة في حالة تجاوز السرعة لا يقوم بقطع الوقود عن المحرك ولكن يقوم بقطع الهواء عن المحرك وذلك بإغلاق مدخل الهواء ( لماذ ) هذا السؤال يحتاج اجابة:81:
تحياتي وتقديري:7: 
والله اعلم


----------



## commander 15 (4 مارس 2009)

بعض الشركات تكتفي ( over temp. sw ) لكن البعض الآخر لايرغب ان ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك الى ذلك المستوى الذي يتم فيه اطفاء المحرك عن طريق ( over temp.sw. ) فقاموا باضافة 
coolant level switc والذي يثبت عادة بجوار اللديتر
لا تنسوا سؤالي لماذا كل وسائل السلامة تقوم بقطع الوقود عن المحرك عدى (over speed switch ) يقوم بقطع الهواء عن المحرك باغلاق مدخل الهواء ! ! !
والله اعلم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين الردود الجميلةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز "* commander15"
هلا شرحت لنا ما هو "**over speed switch " وكيف يعمل ؟ جزاك الله خيرا .
*


----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

سؤال جوابه رسائل دكتوراه


----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

عفوا ولكن هذا رأيي


----------



## commander 15 (9 مارس 2009)

(over speed switch) 
هو عبارة عن جهاز مثبت عادة على عامود الكامات او على عامود مضخة الوقود او على اي جزء متحرك مع المحرك والنوع الذي اعرفه مكون من ( c ) ( no ) ( nc ) مثل ( oil pressure switch ) و ( tempreture switch ) تماما والاختلاف فقط انه يعمل بالقوة الطاردة المركزية .ويمكن ضبطه على السرعة المطلوب عدم تجاوزها . وعند تجاوز السرعة للحد المطلوب 
يتم قطع التغذية عن المحرك
والله اعلم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

اين التفاعللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين


----------

